
Boomerang mines user data - richardkeller
I&#x27;ve been interested in using Boomerang, but after seeing this article [1] stating that they &quot;mine user data for information&quot; I&#x27;m put off entirely. To what extent do they mine user information? How is this not a direct contradiction of their privacy policy? [2]<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.washingtonpost.com&#x2F;news&#x2F;the-switch&#x2F;wp&#x2F;2016&#x2F;02&#x2F;16&#x2F;want-to-get-more-responses-for-your-emails-write-like-a-third-grader<p>[2] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.boomeranggmail.com&#x2F;privacy.html
======
mtmail
The privacy policy lists "Aggregate information is also collected for
statistical purposes." and I would see storing the readability score of a
message as non-user-identifyable aggregated information.

------
gchokov
Everybody mines user data.

